# Like Huck Finn, Wanna Squat An Island



## redstateradical (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking for serious ppl to homestead an Island in the Colorado River. Land in Non-deeded. 400 Acres. May. Scum Fucks, Drainbows, Homebums, Oogles, and Swilly Kids need not reply. If youve been through the collective in GJ on the mid line we already know each other.


----------

